# Surround Height



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

I have surrounds that have a 20* angle when hung properly. Does this change the recommended mounting height of 1-2ft about the LP? 

I'd like to get them up in the 3-4' area, but not the cost of sound


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

It shouldn't I have my pioneer bookshelf speakers mounted up about 5' above my LP and they are only angled at a 10 degree angle. Once you run your receivers auto setup with the Mic placed at your LP it will correct any irregularites and set the distances were they should be.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

You may lose a little high frequency response by having them off axis. Can you angle them down to compensate?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

They ended up mounted with the space between the woofer and tweeter about 6ft. I tried to get them so the tweeter was aiming at the LP.


----------

